# Strongest version of Naruto/Sasuke that Sakura can beat?



## Triggenism (May 14, 2014)

I know this thread sounds like it can't be anything but preposterous, but given how Sakura was AGAIN compared to Naruto & Sasuke in the latest chapter. I think it raises the question... What can she actually do to them in their weaker forms? Does she even stand a chance versus them in their base forms? Let's discuss.

*Location:* Konoha Crater
*Mindset:* IC
*Distance:* 75m
*Knowledge:* Manga (at their respective points in development, for example if it's SM Naruto. What she knows about him, or if it's MS Sasuke, maybe what she learned after her encounter under the bridge).
*Restrictions:* None, but they can only do what they had shown up until that point (SM, KCM, Hebi, MS, and can't go higher than that.)

So basically, list current Sakura vs each form shown so far by Naruto and Sasuke. She faces them off 1v1 in different match-ups.

*Bonus scenario:* She has to fight both current Nardo and Sauce at the same time. I know this is basically a spiteful match, but please. Make me laugh about what happens to her as they use their strongest attacks HAHAHAHA! Poor Sakura better prepare her anus.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 14, 2014)

EMS Sasuke/KCM Naruto - No chance
MS Sasuke/SM Naruto - No chance
Hebi Sasuke/Rasenshuriken Naruto - Slight chance
Base Sasuke/Base Naruto - May win

The bonus scenario is a joke.


----------



## Kazekage94 (May 14, 2014)

Base Naruto maybe
Base Sasuke of course

Any higher form no


----------



## LostSelf (May 14, 2014)

Yeah, base Naruto and base Sasuke. I don't see her defeating Sage Mode Naruto or Hebi Sasuke, though.


----------



## Triggenism (May 14, 2014)

Naruto is too much of a sweetheart to harm Sakura though lol.

Even current Naruto wouldn't be able to find it in him to hurt her. Maybe subdue her or something, knock her out. But damn, I don't think he has it in him to hurt her.

Sasuke on the other hand... Hebi Sasuke would face her off one moment and then blitz and hold her severed head by the hair in the next. Poor Sakura, and to think she actually has romantic feelings for him?


----------



## Cognitios (May 14, 2014)

Ya'll trippin.
This Sakura is basically Tsunade with less experience. In fact it is Tsunade with a little less experience.
In a 1v1 I can see Sakura beating MS Sasuke and SM Naruto (assuming only their main summons)


----------



## LostSelf (May 14, 2014)

Sakura is like 16, who is she a little less experienced Tsunade, who has more than 50? And beating MS Sasuke that can burn her to death with Amaterasu with just a look?


----------



## Trojan (May 14, 2014)

She is on the same level as SM Naruto and MS Sasuke.


----------



## Cognitios (May 14, 2014)

> Sakura is like 16, who is she a little less experienced Tsunade, who has more than 50? And beating MS Sasuke that can burn her to death with Amaterasu with just a look?


Worst case scenario she cuts off what is burning and regenerates it.
Best case scenario that's not even needed if she can just tank it through regeneration.


----------



## LostSelf (May 14, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> Worst case scenario she cuts off what is burning and regenerates it.
> Best case scenario that's not even needed if she can just tank it through regeneration.



Sasuke can cover he entire body with a glimpse of Amaterasu. And she is not tanking flames that burns from 7 days straight.


----------



## Katou (May 14, 2014)

4-Tails Naruto and CS2 Sasuke maybe


----------



## Triggenism (May 14, 2014)

I don't really see what Sakura could do to SM Naruto due to his COFRS, also he's way faster and more versatile than her with his clones, plus he can now fuse with Ma & Pa if need be. They could prep frog song, which she certainly can't break out of if it is executed. She's toast.

MS Sasuke? No chance, his speed outmatches hers and his susano'o is enough to protect him from her standard punches (which are never going to connect anyway). He can summon his hawk and hop onto it's back and burn her from afar using amaterasu like he tried against Madara. Although I doubt he will even need to go to this length against her. He outclasses her in every aspect except brute strength and regeneration. Also Sakura can't dodge enton arrows which Kakashi had to use kamui to survive against. She's gonna get impaled if he decides to use the offensive abilities of his susano'o.

I don't even see her being able to deal with Hebi Sasuke. He's too fast, can boost his general physical prowess through curse seal power, and he can KO her with kirin. His biggest danger is Katsuyu's acid and Sakura's Byakugo super punch. But he can tank that with Manda/Aoda or fly off the ground in CS2. It's a harder fight for him than when he has MS. But he is going to come out on top, I guarantee it.

Sakura can only win vs Sasuke before he absorbs Orochimaru and an unprepped Base Naruto who can't summon his toad army.


----------



## Cognitios (May 14, 2014)

> Sasuke can cover he entire body with a glimpse of Amaterasu. And she is not tanking flames that burns from 7 days straight.


She can tank it long enough to take him out.


----------



## LostSelf (May 14, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> She can tank it long enough to take him out.



I doubt it. Not only Sasuke is faster, has precognition and a version of Susano'o she cannot bypass while healthy, but how is she going to do it suffering from the same flames that made Hachibi and the Juubi scream of pain, while her chakra reserves are going down at extremely fast and her eyes covered by flames she cannot put off?

You can restrict Amaterasu here, and the chances that Sasuke cuts her in half in the same fashion he countered Ei's much superior speed is very likely, or that he kills her with Susano'o arrows that Kakashi couldn't dodge effectively, there is the notable gap between MS Sasuke and current Sakura, at least, in my eyes, that is.


----------



## adeshina365 (May 14, 2014)

I think even VOTE Naruto and Sasuke from part 1 are too much for her.


----------



## Cognitios (May 14, 2014)

Is Tsunade beaten by these too?
Anything Tsunade can tank/regenerate from, Sakura can too.
Sakura's summon is at the same level as Naruto and Sasukes.
I am by no means a sakura person, quite the opposite, but Sakura is on this powerlevel scaling thing to now.
Indra Sasuke / Ashura Naruto
EMS Sasuke / BM Naruto
MS Sasuke / SM Naruto / Current Sakura
Hebi Sasuke / Post-Wind Naruto/ Yin Seal Sakura
Post Timeskip Sasuke / Post Time Skip Naruto / Post time skip Sakura (all base)
It's just how the manga works. Lol at anyone bellow mid kage level even being on the same battlefield as Kaguyadara, much less engaging in combat.


----------



## LostSelf (May 14, 2014)

Yes, Tsunade is beatable by MS Sasuke by the same method. None of them can tank, heal or shrug off Amaterasu like a pleasant breeze.

None of them are fast enough in their most healthy forms to blitz Sasuke, and none of them can bypass Sasuke's Susano'o, nor pressure him in taijutsu considering that Ei was easly dodged. Katsuyu is also killed by Amaterasu as Sasuke can spread it.


----------



## Turrin (May 14, 2014)

Start of Part Ii Naruto - Sakura would win unless he went berserk and started going KN4-KN8.
Start of Part II Sasuke - Sakura wins hands down
Wind Arc Naruto - Naruto's only chance would be to land FRS, but likely he'd be put down before it came to that. Additionally considering Byakugo regenerated from Madara's Black element, I personally have my doubt that FRS would put down someone using Byakugo....so yeah.
Hebi-Sasuke - Like Naruto his only chance would be to land Kirin, but he'd likely be put down before  it came to that. Additionally considering Byakugo regenerated from Madara's Black element, I personally have my doubt that Kirin would put down someone using Byakugo....so yeah.
Pain-Arc Naruto - I'm split 50/50 on this
MS-Sasuke - I'm split 50/50 on this
Start of War Arc Naruto (I.E. Pre-BM Naruto) - Naruto should take it with mid to high difficult
Kabuto Fight Sasuke - Sasuke should take it with mid to high difficulty

Any other variant of these characters it's absolutely no contest.



LostSelf said:


> Yes, Tsunade is beatable by MS Sasuke by the same method. None of them can tank, heal or shrug off Amaterasu like a pleasant breeze.


Uses physical strength to remove the flames from her body:
REF

Than regenerates from any damage.


----------



## LostSelf (May 14, 2014)

Turrin said:


> S
> 
> Uses physical strength to remove the flames from her body:
> REF
> ...



Punching solid shapped fireballs is not the same as punching the fire out of your body.


----------



## Turrin (May 14, 2014)

LostSelf said:


> Punching solid shapped fireballs is not the same as punching the fire out of your body.


The fire balls are the same as the ones that Sasuke used on Itachi. They aren't just sold blasts they light the person on fire on contact. Tsunade moved her arms with such strength that flames were repelled off of her, in the same way that shinra tensei repelled the Amaterasu flames off Nagato. So it depends where the flames hit. If they hit her in the chest your right that she couldn't just repel them this way, but she could slice her skin off and regenerate with Byakugo.

Thats assume she can't draw the flames off of herself the way she draws the poison out of Kankuro's blood-stream via Medical ninjutsu here:
another as we have seen here


----------



## Bonly (May 14, 2014)

Sakura would have a shot Base Naruto before the war arc and Pre Hebi part two Sasuke.


----------



## LostSelf (May 14, 2014)

Turrin said:


> The fire balls are the same as the ones that Sasuke used on Itachi. They aren't just sold blasts they light the person on fire on contact. Tsunade moved her arms with such strength that flames were repelled off of her, in the same way that shinra tensei repelled the Amaterasu flames off Nagato. So it depends where the flames hit. If they hit her in the chest your right that she couldn't just repel them this way, but she could slice her skin off and regenerate with Byakugo.



Of course they burn, they are made of fire, Tsunade's arms were burned when she touched the fireballs. But they are solid because she batted them away and the fire kept it's shape. She didn't do what Shinra Tensei does considering that ST repelles and vanishes ninjutsu, Tsunade just played baseball with some fire shapped balls. 

When a jutsu has shape, it's solid. Look at Hirudora, for example.

And Hachibi couldn't repel it with his monstruous strenght, nor the Juubi, if that were the matter.



> Thats assume she can't draw the flames off of herself the way she draws the poison out of Kankuro's blood-stream via Medical ninjutsu here:
> another as we have seen here


I don't think that would be a good idea considering she is moving the flames from one spot to the other (And it was liquid, fire doesn't work that way), and she would have to do that in her entire body. Something unlikely if we remember how Hachibi was screaming from pain when he was hit, and i bet he is much more resilent than Sakura.


----------



## Trojan (May 14, 2014)

Sakura is portrayed to be on the same level as KCM Naruto and beginning EMS Sasuke.  
though I think it's fair to at least give her the cridits that she is on the same level as SM Naruto and MS Sasuke
(not necessarily win, but the level itself) 

the underestimating of her is kinda gross. 
especially when people take "portrayal" to support other characters...  @>@

oh well, I don't care about Sakura that much anyway.... @<@


----------



## Hijack (May 14, 2014)

EMS Sasuke - lol.
MS Sasuke - No chance.
Hebi - Nope.
Base without Sharingan - Maybe. Manda > Katsuyu though, and Kirin ends it.
CM2 Sasuke - High chances. Still would give it to Sasuke.
Chidori Sasuke - Yeah, probably.

Seriously, Sakura is so weak it isn't even funny.​


----------



## Turrin (May 14, 2014)

LostSelf said:


> Of course they burn, they are made of fire, Tsunade's arms were burned when she touched the fireballs. But they are solid because she batted them away and the fire kept it's shape. She didn't do what Shinra Tensei does considering that ST repelles and vanishes ninjutsu, Tsunade just played baseball with some fire shapped balls.


The fire ball keeps it shape but it spreads flames to other areas lighting them on fire. Again we saw that with Sasuke vs Itachi. Tsunade repelled all the flames off of her.

And again assuming this doesn't work Tsunade simply removes the effected area and regenerates with Byakugo.



> When a jutsu has shape, it's solid. Look at Hirudora, for example.
> 
> And Hachibi couldn't repel it with his monstruous strenght, nor the Juubi, if that were the matter.


They didn't attempt to and instead simply removed the effected area, which may very well be how Sakura/Tsunade would handle it as well. Their strength simply gives them another plausible avenue.



> I don't think that would be a good idea considering she is moving the flames from one spot to the other (And it was liquid, fire doesn't work that way), and she would have to do that in her entire body.


She's moving the flames from one area to floating in the middle of the air.
I'm not sure why flames would be more difficult than pulling poison precisely out of the blood stream. 
She did it to Kankuro's entire body, just internally.



> . Something unlikely if we remember how Hachibi was screaming from pain when he was hit, and i bet he is much more resilent than Sakura


Yet Hachibi was able to do advanced Kwarimi while this was going. Like wise Ei went hit was fully capable of slicing his arm off.


----------



## Alex Payne (May 14, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> Stop smoking drugs.


Too late



Bonly said:


> Sakura would have a shot Base Naruto before the war arc and Pre Hebi part two Sasuke.


Something like that. 

Sakura is a joke imo. She lacks Tsunade's CQC proficiency and large chakra reserves to properly utilize Byakugo. Her strength is top tier but she is severally lacking in other areas and can't put that strength to good use.


----------



## adeshina365 (May 14, 2014)

Hijack said:


> EMS Sasuke - lol.
> MS Sasuke - No chance.
> Hebi - Nope.
> Base without Sharingan - Maybe. Manda > Katsuyu though, and Kirin ends it.
> ...



Fully agreed.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (May 14, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Sakura is portrayed to be on the same level as KCM Naruto and beginning EMS Sasuke.



It's obvious that that isn't true, though. Sakura only thought that she was on their level, but she was still below them. 

SM Naruto, Byakugou Sakura and MS Sasuke are all on the same general level. 

Naruto received a power up into KCM, which is better than Sage Mode. Likewise Sasuke's Mangekyou developed into an Eternal Mangekyou. Sakura needs another boost to be on that level.

Even _then_, Naruto and Sasuke have received yet another power boost since then. She's miles away from them in strength, and in the latest chapter it's quite clear (from her expressions) that she was reminded of that


Anyway, I think she could probably beat MS Sasuke, but not SM Naruto. Base Part II Naruto is about the only thing she could beat.​​


----------



## Hijack (May 14, 2014)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> It's obvious that that isn't true, though. Sakura only thought that she was on their level, but she was still below them.
> 
> *SM Naruto, Byakugou Sakura and MS Sasuke are all on the same general level. *
> 
> ...



She's not the level of MS Sasuke, please.​


----------



## Turrin (May 14, 2014)

alex payne said:


> Something like that.
> 
> Sakura is a joke imo. She lacks Tsunade's CQC proficiency and large chakra reserves to properly utilize Byakugo. Her strength is top tier but she is severally lacking in other areas and can't put that strength to good use.


Her chakra reserves are larger than Tsunade's. She stored 3 years worth of chakra in her seal and because she doesn't have to worry about restoring her body to a youthful stat she can dedicate more of that chakra to other uses. 

Sakura will get a 5 in DBIV for Taijutsu, believe it. Her Ōkashō technique has surpassed any Taijutsu technique Tsunade has shown. And she has mastered Tsunade's evasion skills since long ago.

She probably has a smaller jutsu pool and knowledge than Tsunade, but if those things alone could keep someone from surpassing the older ninjas, Naruto would still be inferior to Kakashi. The manga makes it incredibly obvious that Sakura > Tsunade now and people just keep changing their argument to something new to avoid accepting that. First it was but Tsunade has Gensis/Byakugo regen; now it's but Tsunade's CQC is better for some inexplicable reason. You guys will still be pulling out random reasons even after Sakura has Slug SM and 100% Katsuya summoning, that some how she still hasn't surpassed Tsunade and can't hold a candle to any Naruto/Sasuke incarnations.

Let go of the hate.



Godaime Tsunade said:


> It's obvious that that isn't true, though. Sakura only thought that she was on their level, but she was still below them.
> 
> SM Naruto, Byakugou Sakura and MS Sasuke are all on the same general level.
> 
> ...


Sakura is around Pain-Arc Naruto and MS-Sasuke level. Sakura with 3 Years of Chakra stored in her Yin Seal is around KCM-Naruto and Beginner EMS Sasuke level as hussian said and pretty much the manga says. People didn't see that because she focused most of the chakra on healing, if she instead focused that chakra on fighting, she'd be summoning 3/10th or 4/10ths of Katsuya or something equally ridiculous, considering her insane display of chakra healing thousands of shinobi for chapters on end non stop.


----------



## Trojan (May 14, 2014)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> It's obvious that that isn't true, though. Sakura only thought that she was on their level, but she was still below them.
> 
> SM Naruto, Byakugou Sakura and MS Sasuke are all on the same general level.
> 
> ...



1- and that's why I said she's at least on the same level with SM Naruto and MS, rather than KCM and EMS.

2- All the characters are miles away from their current level except madara, and arguably obito and 8th gate Gai.

3- He punch was strong enough to send several clones of the Juubi flaying even without touching them. Naruto's clones will probably have the same end in that case as well. Also, despite how strong her punch was, I honestly think it's comparable to Bijuu's tails attack, and I do think her punch is strong enough to destroy MS Sasuke's Susanoo. U_U

 we also saw that she can survive madara's attac with the black stuff of his, so she at least can survive any attacks that Tsunade survived... 

I think people underestimate her due to her character in the first place, or being defeated easily by current madara is nothing to be ashamed off, he defeated all the other characters as well... 

but anyways, as I said, I do not really care...


----------



## Cognitios (May 14, 2014)

But for realz, what do you people think puts Sakura <<<< Tsunade?
Experience I can see, but Sakura youth and stamina counters that.
At most I can see Sakura =< Tsunade, but thats it.


----------



## Alex Payne (May 14, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Her chakra reserves are larger than Tsunade's. She stored 3 years worth of chakra in her seal and because she doesn't have to worry about restoring her body to a youthful stat she can dedicate more of that chakra to other uses.


 She needed to spend 3 years to create Yin seal. It wasn't stated anywhere that Yin Seal stores up chakra without upper limit. We know that Sakura only reached minimal requirements after 3 years of storing. Tsunade reached those requirements... how many days was between Pain Invasion and second Gokage meeting? A week? Lol, Sakura.   



Turrin said:


> Sakura will get a 5 in DBIV for Taijutsu, believe it.


Yeah, her Tai 5 will be to Tsunade's 5 as Tayuya's Gen 5 was to Itachi's.



Turrin said:


> Her Ōkashō technique has surpassed any Taijutsu technique Tsunade has shown.


 She is stronger. That's all. 





Turrin said:


> And she has mastered Tsunade's evasion skills since long ago.


 Learning =/= mastering. She was saved by Kakashi when Jubito was using Sashiki. She was saved from Jubifodders by NaruSasu. As much as I dislike Tsunade - she would perform better in those situations.



Turrin said:


> She probably has a smaller jutsu pool and knowledge than Tsunade, but if those things alone could keep someone from surpassing the older ninjas, Naruto would still be inferior to Kakashi.


 She is a carbon copy of Tsunade. And to surpass that you need to become better at least 51% stuff. Naruto was a completely different fighter than Kakashi. 





Turrin said:


> The manga makes it incredibly obvious that Sakura > Tsunade now and people just keep changing their argument to something new to avoid accepting that. First it was but Tsunade has Gensis/Byakugo regen; now it's but Tsunade's CQC is better for some inexplicable reason. You guys will still be pulling out random reasons even after Sakura has Slug SM and 100% Katsuya summoning, that some how she still hasn't surpassed Tsunade and can't hold a candle to any Naruto/Sasuke incarnations.
> 
> Let go of the hate.


Oh, sure manga made it clear. Did you forget what happened when Tsunade returned? You know, when KN Sakura was shitting herself and barely sustaining Shikamaru. Tsunade appeared and without any boosts restored him instantly. And then patted Sakura. That's not how you show people surpassing each other.


----------



## LostSelf (May 14, 2014)

Turrin said:


> The fire ball keeps it shape but it spreads flames to other areas lighting them on fire. Again we saw that with Sasuke vs Itachi. Tsunade repelled all the flames off of her.



Tsunade touched the flames just a milisecond and yet she had notable burns in her body. If you hit the fire that fast, the fire won't stick on you. Similar to how you touch the fire of a candle with your finger that fast.



> And again assuming this doesn't work Tsunade simply removes the effected area and regenerates with Byakugo.



_If_ she can manage to do that, and if Sasuke doesn't cover her entire body.



> They didn't attempt to and instead simply removed the effected area, which may very well be how Sakura/Tsunade would handle it as well. Their strength simply gives them another plausible avenue.



Hachibi was moving fiercely through pain. And again, that's assuming they can, and assumign that Sasuke doesn't cover her entire body, like he has shown he can.



> She's moving the flames from one area to floating in the middle of the air.
> I'm not sure why flames would be more difficult than pulling poison precisely out of the blood stream.
> She did it to Kankuro's entire body, just internally.



Because the flames will be sticked in her body and she would be suffering from pain while wasting heavily her chakra reserves.

And yes, she did. But in perfect shape, not screaming and rolling in the floor from pain.



> Yet Hachibi was able to do advanced Kwarimi while this was going. Like wise Ei went hit was fully capable of slicing his arm off.



Hachibi is much more resilent than Sakura and was easly and quickly covered in flames. And who says that Kwarimi is advanced?


----------



## Tarot (May 14, 2014)

Probably base Naruto and 3t Sasuke


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (May 14, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Her chakra reserves are larger than Tsunade's. She stored 3 years worth of chakra in her seal and because she doesn't have to worry about restoring her body to a youthful stat she can dedicate more of that chakra to other uses.



I agree with this.



> Sakura will get a 5 in DBIV for Taijutsu, believe it. Her Ōkashō technique has surpassed any Taijutsu technique Tsunade has shown. And she has mastered Tsunade's evasion skills since long ago.



I agree, but as of yet she has shown nothing that suggests her taijutsu is on that level. Her evasive skills and CQC prowess is just above average by feats.



> She probably has a smaller jutsu pool and knowledge than Tsunade, but if those things alone could keep someone from surpassing the older ninjas, Naruto would still be inferior to Kakashi. *The manga makes it incredibly obvious that Sakura > Tsunade now* and people just keep changing their argument to something new to avoid accepting that. First it was but Tsunade has Gensis/Byakugo regen; now it's but Tsunade's CQC is better for some inexplicable reason. You guys will still be pulling out random reasons even after Sakura has Slug SM and 100% Katsuya summoning, that some how she still hasn't surpassed Tsunade and can't hold a candle to any Naruto/Sasuke incarnations.



No, the manga has not suggested this. The only things Sakura has actually done thus far are things Tsunade has already done. At best, Sakura is equal with Tsunade now, but until she shows something that Tsunade actually cannot do, she has not surpassed her. Whenever someone actually refers to Sakura being above or better than Tsunade, then I will believe it. I'm certain that Sakura will summon a full Katsuyu at some stage, but that will probably be attributed to the huge volumes of chakra she has stored up. Tsunade could in theory do the exact same thing had she not used her chakra up during the Pein invasion Hence, it doesn't actually put her above Tsunade.




> Sakura is around Pain-Arc Naruto and MS-Sasuke level. *Sakura with 3 Years of Chakra stored in her Yin Seal is around KCM-Naruto and Beginner EMS Sasuke level* as hussian said and pretty much the manga says. People didn't see that because she focused most of the chakra on healing, if she instead focused that chakra on fighting, she'd be summoning 3/10th or 4/10ths of Katsuya or something equally ridiculous, considering her insane display of chakra healing thousands of shinobi for chapters on end non stop.



Despite being iffy on her in the past, I actually like Sakura now, but even _I_ find this pretty ridiculous. Sakura can't compete on KCM Naruto and EMS Sasuke's level at all. She's significantly slower, her attack power is no more impressive than theirs, and her jutsu arsenal is way less diverse. Katsuyu is great and everything, but her claim to fame is her incredible defence, her attack power is pretty average. True enough, a big enough Katsuyu's acidic blasts would be colossal, but unless the acid's potency increases with size then it's not going to be effective against shinobis on KCM Naruto/EMS Sasuke's level, who can block/blast it away.



Hussain said:


> 1- and that's why I said she's at least on the same level with SM Naruto and MS, rather than KCM and EMS.



Sure, but you also said she's portrayed to be on KCM Naruto and EMS Sasuke's level, which she isn't.



> 3- He punch was strong enough to send several clones of the Juubi flaying even without touching them. Naruto's clones will probably have the same end in that case as well. Also, despite how strong her punch was, I honestly think it's comparable to Bijuu's tails attack, and I do think her punch is strong enough to destroy MS Sasuke's Susanoo. U_U



Agreed.



> we also saw that she can survive madara's attac with the black stuff of his, so she at least can survive any attacks that Tsunade survived...



I agree with this too.​​


----------



## Turrin (May 14, 2014)

@LostSelf
The Flames can't be covering Tsunade's or Sakura's entire body, because Sasuke can't see parts of her body, and Amaterasu only appears on the areas that Sasuke is looking. Tsunade or Sakura can remove the flames by removing the parts of their body that the flames are touching with chakra scalpel technique and than regenerate. Would it consume a fair amount of chakra to do so yes, but they have plenty do to Byakugo-Seal. The pain isn't going to stop them ether as we've seen Ei casually have Amaterasu on his body and keep fighting and Ei doesn't have Byakugo continuously healing him.

As for using Medical Ninjutsu to remove it. Again I don't see any reason flames are going to be different than the poison. The flames aren't adhesively stuck to the body, they are on the body, the same way the poison was in the body. If Medical Ninjutsu can meticulously remove a foreign agent froom inside the body, I don't see why it couldn't do so from outside the body. 



alex payne said:


> She needed to spend 3 years to create Yin seal. It wasn't stated anywhere that Yin Seal stores up chakra without upper limit. We know that Sakura only reached minimal requirements after 3 years of storing. Tsunade reached those requirements... how many days was between Pain Invasion and second Gokage meeting? A week? Lol, Sakura.


No what your saying is stated no where in the manga. No where does it say that Sakura's minimal requirement is 3 years to form the Byakugo seal. It simply says Sakura was storing chakra for 3 years:

shizune: she pilled up her chakra for three years in a single point… an extremely accurate chakra control\\

Sakura made the choice to store chakra for 3 years, before using the Byakugo seal.



> Yeah, her Tai 5 will be to Tsunade's 5 as Tayuya's Gen 5 was to Itachi's.


If Tayuya was showing better Genjutsu techniques than Itachi I might take this example seriously



> She is stronger. That's all.


Okasho is a Taijutsu technique, and it's based on the same mechanics as Tsunade's style of Taijutsu techniques. Sakura proved she was better in this regard, so that is major part of Tsunade's Taijutsu skills that Sakura surpassed her in. 

Tsunade is the one who is likely better in strength. Sakrua striking power is better not because she is physical stronger than Tsunade but because she can use Taijutsu skills like Okasho on a higher level than Tsunade as her chakra control has surpassed Tsunade's.



> Learning =/= mastering. She was saved by Kakashi when Jubito was using Sashiki. She was saved from Jubifodders by NaruSasu. As much as I dislike Tsunade - she would perform better in those situations.


Obviously she didn't need to be saved as she had Byakugo-Regen. So these people were jumping the gun, nothing more nothing less.



> She is a carbon copy of Tsunade. And to surpass that you need to become better at at least 51% stuff. Naruto was a completely different fighter than Kakashi.


She is a carbon copy of Tsunade that has better chakra control, doesn't have to use chakra to maintain a youthful body, and stored more chakra in her Byakugo seal than Tsunade ever did.



> Oh, sure manga made it clear. Did you forget what happened when Tsunade returned? You know, when KN Sakura was shitting herself and barely sustaining Shikamaru. Tsunade appeared and without any boosts restored him instantly. And then patted Sakura. That's not how you show people surpassing each other.


Yup and Hiruzen > BSM Naruto because he stepped in and helped him out one time when Naruto was running low on chakra. Again let go of the hat mongering.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 14, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Her chakra reserves are larger than Tsunade's. She stored 3 years worth of chakra in her seal and because she doesn't have to worry about restoring her body to a youthful stat she can dedicate more of that chakra to other uses.
> 
> Sakura will get a 5 in DBIV for Taijutsu, believe it. Her Ōkashō technique has surpassed any Taijutsu technique Tsunade has shown. And she has mastered Tsunade's evasion skills since long ago.
> 
> ...



How are Sakura's reserves higher than Tsunade's when she has a 2.5 in the databook(same as Sick Itachi while Tsunade has a 4) when it comes to chakra reserves/stamina?

And if Base Sakura is on SM Naruto/MS Sasuke level then why did she scream for Naruto to save the village from Pain instead of attempting to fight him herself? It has been not quite so long ago(manga time) since Pain's attack and she had no training arc of any kind in the meantime. She also couldn't compete even against an exhausted and semi blind MS Sasuke. And had plenty of embarrassing moment during the war.

I think that she is above Base Naruto(pre- Rikudouhood) and Base Sasuke(pre-Rikidouhood) with byakugou. Possibly even on the level of Pain arc SM Naruto. But the KCM Naruto who fought kages with clones and even before gaining BM was the savior of the Alliance during this war? I wonder...who is the strongest kage she defeated?

The fact that Sakura's strongest defeated enemy was a Zetsu does not help. Quite a lack of feats. And being too tied to the romance aspect.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 14, 2014)

Sakura could defeat the Chuunin exam versions. Not sure about Vote though.


----------



## Turrin (May 14, 2014)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> I agree, but as of yet she has shown nothing that suggests her taijutsu is on that level. Her evasive skills and CQC prowess is just above average by feats.
> ]​



Tsunade's entire Taijutsu style is based on channeling chakra to her attacks and having that chakra explode via chakra control. Tsunade is actually physically stronger than Sakura, but Sakura's Okasho demonstrates greater striking power than Tsunade. This tells us Sakura's chakra control has surpassed Tsunade's by fairly significant margin as it's enough to make up for the gap in physical strength and than some. Sakura's entire Taijutsu style which is molded after Tsunade will therefore be more deadly as she can utilize this chakra control based art better than Tsunade can.



> No, the manga has not suggested this. The only things Sakura has actually done thus far are things Tsunade has already done. At best, Sakura is equal with Tsunade now, but until she shows something that Tsunade actually cannot do, she has not surpassed her.


She has done something better than Tsunade; her chakra control is better. Which basically means she's better at all of Tsunade's main arts, since they are all based on chakra-control.



> . Whenever someone actually refers to Sakura being above or better than Tsunade, then I will believe it.


She was referenced as being better than Tsunade by Hashirama and the entire context of that scene implies she >= Tsunade.



> I'm certain that Sakura will summon a full Katsuyu at some stage, but that will probably be attributed to the huge volumes of chakra she has stored up. Tsunade could in theory do the exact same thing had she not used her chakra up during the Pein invasion Hence, it doesn't actually put her above Tsunade.


Tsunade can indeed summon larger versions of Katsuya than Boss-Sized with her Pain-Arc chakra amounts, but her chakra amount will never match Sakura's as she has to utilize some to maintain her youth, as well as the fact that Sakura can store more chakra due to superior chakra control.



> Despite being iffy on her in the past, I actually like Sakura now, but even I find this pretty ridiculous. Sakura can't compete on KCM Naruto and EMS Sasuke's level at all. She's significantly slower,


Speed doesn't matter nearly as much when Sakura can tank the enemies attacks until she gets in close and than land one of her own. Just this chapter she tanked Juubidara's Black Element attack and he needed Rinbo Hengoku to prevent being hit. This is despite the speed gap between him and Sakura being far greater than it is between her and EMS-Sasuke or KCM-Naruto. It's the same reason Tsunade was considered to be able to fight credibly against B/KCM-Naruto or Ei, despite the drastic difference in speed in those instances. Speed is overrated by NBD.



> her attack power is no more impressive than theirs


We don't know how impressive her attack power is. We've never seen her connect with any kind of measurable defense. Though her strikes being superior to Tsunade's which have been shown to shatter Stage 3 Susano'o weapons and blow through lower Stages of Susano'o easily suggest that she should be an absolute monster in this regard. Than there is FCD massive Katsuya, massive Katsuya's acid, and reverse Shosen which has the ability to kill even Orochimaru.



> and her jutsu arsenal is way less diverse.


This is pretty much based on nothing. Sakura has demonstrates plethora of medical techniques. She has shown less Jutsu, because she has less panel time; that doesn't mean in reality she has mastered less Jutsu.



> Katsuyu is great and everything, but her claim to fame is her incredible defence, her attack power is pretty average. True enough, a big enough Katsuyu's acidic blasts would be colossal, but unless the acid's potency increases with size then it's not going to be effective against shinobis on KCM Naruto/EMS Sasuke's level, who can block/blast it away.


When have Shinobi like KCM-Naruto and EMS-Sasuke shown the ability to casually tank Katsuya's acid? Sasuke could defend it with Susano'o and KCM-Naruto might be able to defend it by amping up his shroud extensively, but that only last so long, the acid will eventually melt through. Just like we saw with Mei using her acid against Stage 3 Susano'o, they were holding up, but were still melting over time. If you have thousands of Katsuya creating a lack of acid, that is going to be extremely problematic for KCM Naruto or EMS-Sasuke. Is it something that is GG for them of course not, but were talking about her being on that level, not being above it. Like-wise FCD 3/10th Katsuya on above them is another thing that would cause them significant problems. I also do not think Naruto would hold up very well even in KCM if hit by Okasho and given Tsunade's displays with lesser striking power most of Sasuke's Susano'o variants he had at the time are not likely to hold up too well against Sakura's Okasho ether, especially if we consider the fact that nothing says that the Okasho she used against the Juubi fodder was indeed the strongest Okasho she can muster with 3 years of chakra to draw on.

And Defense is also important to consider. Tsunade's Byakugo with a smaller amount of chakra back it allowed her to tank CST. What exactly would it take to take down Sakura's Byakugo? And if you can't take that down, than your stuck trying to outlast someone who has 3-Years of chakra to draw off of, plus her normal supply. And that's the thing people get locked into to feats, but the problem is by "feats" we still haven't seen a limit to Byakugo, so we don't really know what it takes exactly to overcome Byakugo, other than outlasting it. Until we get that limit I do not know how people can make assertions that Sakura is definitely not on one level or another, as if Byakugo literally allows someone to regenerate from nearly anything and Sakura has 3-Years worth of that she is easily within the realm of those incarnations of Naruto/Sasuke.​


----------



## Turrin (May 14, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> How are Sakura's reserves higher than Tsunade's when she has a 2.5 in the databook(same as Sick Itachi while Tsunade has a 4) when it comes to chakra reserves/stamina?
> 
> And if Base Sakura is on SM Naruto/MS Sasuke level then why did she scream for Naruto to save the village from Pain instead of attempting to fight him herself? It has been not quite so long ago(manga time) since Pain's attack and she had no training arc of any kind in the meantime. She also couldn't compete even against an exhausted and semi blind MS Sasuke. And had plenty of embarrassing moment during the war.
> 
> ...


Kishi "retecon'd" all of that by saying that she was channeling her chakra the entire time to her forehead, instead of using it in battle. According to Kishi what we had seen up until the point she stops doing that was merely an extremely gimped version of Sakura, and furthermore not seeing her training doesn't mean she is not doing it or that her other activities such as constantly healing fodder at mass isn't increasing her skills in chakra control, which is the main thing driving her combat abilities and always has been. 

The reserves issue i've already discussed so see my other posts.

-snip-


----------



## Cognitios (May 14, 2014)

> Sakura could defeat the Chuunin exam versions. Not sure about Vote though.


Wut 10char


----------



## Rocky (May 14, 2014)

Madara only stabbed her with Gudo spear things. He didn't obliterate her with it. 

Naruto's FRS would reduce her to a head, like it did  Human Path.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (May 14, 2014)

Sakura gets wanked? 

Not even Current Naruto and Sauce stand any chance to the forbidden acid from Exodia.


----------



## richard lewis (May 14, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Start of Part Ii Naruto - Sakura would win unless he went berserk and started going KN4-KN8.
> Start of Part II Sasuke - Sakura wins hands down
> Wind Arc Naruto - Naruto's only chance would be to land FRS, but likely he'd be put down before it came to that. Additionally considering Byakugo regenerated from Madara's Black element, I personally have my doubt that FRS would put down someone using Byakugo....so yeah.


Ok I agree completely up until this point



Turrin said:


> Hebi-Sasuke - Like Naruto his only chance would be to land Kirin, but he'd likely be put down before  it came to that. Additionally considering Byakugo regenerated from Madara's Black element, I personally have my doubt that Kirin would put down someone using Byakugo....so yeah.



Sasuke is a good bit faster than sakura and with precog I dont see how she's gunna be able to hit him especially when he can use CS2 to boost his speed even further and his wings should be able to tank 1 or two of her punches. And even if she did manage a direct hit he's got oral rebirth to survive it. Chidori nagashi is still gunna stun sakura and chidori eiso can bisect her. Sasuke can use manda or adoa to counter katsuya as well. Sasuke also has genjutsu which can create distractions/openings for him the same way it did against deidara. Sasuke should edge her out high diff.



Turrin said:


> Pain-Arc Naruto - I'm split 50/50 on this


I also think it's close but frog kata is gunna be tough for her to deal with, so will naruto's bushin feats. He should take this with FRS high diff



Turrin said:


> MS-Sasuke - I'm split 50/50 on this


Sasuke is gunna rape her dude



Turrin said:


> Start of War Arc Naruto (I.E. Pre-BM Naruto) - Naruto should take it with mid to high difficult


RM naruto could stomp her tsunade and a couple others as a warm up lol



Turrin said:


> Kabuto Fight Sasuke - Sasuke should take it with mid to high difficulty


EMS sasuke rapes even harder than MS sasuke does



Turrin said:


> Any other variant of these characters it's absolutely no contest.



Agreed.



Turrin said:


> Uses physical strength to remove the flames from her body:
> instantly
> 
> Than regenerates from any damage.



Not even the juubi could remove amaterasu flames via brute strength but according to you sakura can There a big difference between amaterasu/enton and regular b rank katons

Only way I see her countering amaterasu is to rip all of her flesh off, but then sasuke can just blast her with it again and follow it up with a chidori esio to the face.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 14, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Omg Grimmjowsensis. Amaterasu Flames defeating anyone at all?
> 
> That's a new low



Sure, A had to cut his own arm off for shits and giggles


----------



## Turrin (May 14, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Sure, A had to cut his own arm off for shits and giggles


Refresh my memory did Amaterasu defeat Ei, or did Ei just casually dodge it, and it was actually the more advanced Enton that did something


----------



## Krippy (May 14, 2014)

Neither Tsunade nor Sakura is remotely near the high tier with MS Sasuke and SM/KCM Naruto. You're delusional if you think they are even comparable. 

Both have a 50/50 shot at Base nardo and sauce.


----------



## Lurko (May 14, 2014)

Legendary Itachi said:


> Sakura gets wanked?
> 
> Not even Current Naruto and Sauce stand any chance to the forbidden acid from Exodia.



Sakura makes current Naruto and Sasuke look like fodder.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 14, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Refresh my memory did Amaterasu defeat Ei, or did Ei just casually dodge it, and it was actually the more advanced Enton that did something



He surely didn't dodge it casually. It would be casual if he didn't need to amp his shroud to its max level.
Also Enton isn't more advanced than Amaterasu, no idea where you got that from. And you are dodging the point. A wasn't even hit directly, his hand came in contact briefly and resulted in him losing it.

So yes, a fraction of Amaterasu was capable of killing A. 
Juubi had to apply a similar strategy to survive.


----------



## Panther (May 14, 2014)

The only versions of Naruto and Sasuke she's beating is that of pre-wind arc Naruto and beginning of part 2 Sasuke before he showed his Hebi feats. You people are being delusional if you think that she has a 50/50 chance against either SM Naruto or MS Sasuke, her only new feats are increased strengh and buyakugou seal.... Her speed, reactions and taijutsu is still shit tier. She was getting owned by fodders like Omoi with a kick and couldn't react, as far as i know Buyakugou seal doesn't increase any of the above i mentioned.

Hebi Sasuke blitzes her and cuts her in half with Chidori-Eiso.

While a FRS from base Naruto is enough to kill her since she can't heal a destroyed chakra pathway which Tsunade admits she can't either.


----------



## LostSelf (May 14, 2014)

Turrin said:


> @LostSelf
> The Flames can't be covering Tsunade's or Sakura's entire body, because Sasuke can't see parts of her body, and Amaterasu only appears on the areas that Sasuke is looking. Tsunade or Sakura can remove the flames by removing the parts of their body that the flames are touching with chakra scalpel technique and than regenerate. Would it consume a fair amount of chakra to do so yes, but they have plenty do to Byakugo-Seal. The pain isn't going to stop them ether as we've seen Ei casually have Amaterasu on his body and keep fighting and Ei doesn't have Byakugo continuously healing him.



How he can't see parts of her body? I can see a full person's body depending on the distance between. But let's assume that Sasuke just uses Amaterasu on her arm and she cuts it, notice that it's not proven that she could regrow an arm, but let's assume she does.

Sasuke capitalizes and shoots Amaterasu again, just that this time he will cover all her body like when he created a wall of flames against Kabuto. One way or the other, they are dead.

And Ei is so much more durable and resilent than Sakura that it's not even funny to compare.



> As for using Medical Ninjutsu to remove it. Again I don't see any reason flames are going to be different than the poison. The flames aren't adhesively stuck to the body, they are on the body, the same way the poison was in the body. If Medical Ninjutsu can meticulously remove a foreign agent froom inside the body, I don't see why it couldn't do so from outside the body.





Because from reasons stated above. 'Even if it were possible, she would need to overcome the huge pain from flames that made the Juubi scream'. Something unlikely.


----------



## Lurko (May 14, 2014)

Start of Part two Sasuke would blitz/ chidori her or put her in a genjustu while start of part two Naruto would use clone spam with odama rasengans, strongest is vote..


----------



## Cognitios (May 14, 2014)

Sakura's reactions were enough to handle Sasori's wide AoE attacks.
Her reactions and ability to dodge aren't top tier, but they aren't shit tier either. Sasori is one of the hardest people to dodge in the manga (of kage level) and Sakura only got a scratch. Now add regeneration on top of that.
Her taijutsu skills while aren't shown have been hyped.
Sakuras not just some little kid anymore she's Tsunade without refinement. Her movepool is exactly the same, the only difference is experience, but even that isn't too much of a gap.
Kishi clearly doesn't think she's some jonin level shinobi, Sakura's been in the kage tier for a while, only now she is in the bottom half of the high kage tier. 
Sakura would get fodderized by being in current Madara's presence if she wasn't around high kage level.


----------



## richard lewis (May 14, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> Sakura's reactions were enough to handle Sasori's wide AoE attacks.
> Her reactions and ability to dodge aren't top tier, but they aren't shit tier either. Sasori is one of the hardest people to dodge in the manga (of kage level) and Sakura only got a scratch. Now add regeneration on top of that.
> Her taijutsu skills while aren't shown have been hyped.
> Sakuras not just some little kid anymore she's Tsunade without refinement. Her movepool is exactly the same, the only difference is experience, but even that isn't too much of a gap.
> ...



First off for most of her fight with sasori chiyo was controlling sakura with chakra strings so those dodging feats should be attributed to chiyo more so than sakura. But even if we grant her those feats, sasori is far from one of the hardest people to dodge IMO..... kakashi, itachi, Ei, obito, gaara, onoki and many others have better speed feats.

Secondly sakura basically did get fodderized by madara, the guy stopped her punch with his shadow clone and then impaled her with a chakra rod like it was nothing. If naruto and sasuke weren't there she wound have been obliterated by the dozens of meteors he dropped on her. She poses *ZERO THREAT* what so ever to madara. 

She could probably beat post wind training naruto, and I'd even say she could give SM naruto a good fight "but inevitably she'd loose", the same applies to hebi sasuke "put up a good fight but loose in the end". MS sasuke would butcher her though, as would current SM naruto, and for her to fight any form higher than MS/SM would be a joke. I'd say she's low kage lvl, I'd put her in the same general power lvl as kakuzu, sasori, kakashi "w/o kamui", ect. So she's strong, but she's not high kage lvl.


----------



## Turrin (May 14, 2014)

LostSelf said:


> How he can't see parts of her body? I can see a full person's body depending on the distance between. .


No you are only seeing part of a person's body. Their skin, clothing, etc.. and there will always be one side of their body obscured completely



> But let's assume that Sasuke just uses Amaterasu on her arm and she cuts it, notice that it's not proven that she could regrow an arm, but let's assume she does.


But it is proven:

I can regenerate organs and limbs



> Sasuke capitalizes and shoots Amaterasu again, just that this time he will cover all her body like when he created a wall of flames against Kabuto. One way or the other, they are dead.


I find it very unlikely that Sasuke would fire consecutive Amaterasu. I also don't see what it would do as she could still remove the part of her body the Amaterasu flames are on. Even if she has to cut her own face off.



> And Ei is so much more durable and resilent than Sakura that it's not even funny to compare.


Uhh...no Sakura is much more durable than Ei that it's not even funny due to Byakugo



> Because from reasons stated above. 'Even if it were possible, she would need to overcome the huge pain from flames that made the Juubi scream'. Something unlikely.


Yet we've seen people do just that and use advanced Jutsu. Sasuke overcame the pain of the flames and used Kwarimi. B/Hachibi did the same. And so on.


----------



## Triggenism (May 14, 2014)

Hahaha yeah.

Sakura's only chance of killing Naruto would be to take him out on a date to Ichiraku Ramen. Then as he is distracted go behind him and slam her fist into his skull full force as he's eating.

Sasuke on the other hand... She'd fail at her sneak attack and he would bend her over and show her Uchiha power LOL.


----------



## LostSelf (May 14, 2014)

Turrin said:


> No you are only seeing part of a person's body. Their skin, clothing, etc.. and there will always be one side of their body obscured completely



Except that Amaterasu will engulf her completely if Sasuke wants. It engulfed Hachibi pretty fast.



> But it is proven:
> 
> I can regenerate organs and limbs



Where?



> I find it very unlikely that Sasuke would fire consecutive Amaterasu. I also don't see what it would do as she could still remove the part of her body the Amaterasu flames are on. Even if she has to cut her own face off.



Ahm, why not? Didn't Itachi fire two consecutive Amaterasus when he fought Naruto and Bee? And Sakura is going to cut her own face? Come on, now you are inventing stuff.

She would have to dissintegrate her entire body considering that even _if_ she manages to cut a part, Sasuke can control the fire witn Enton and put it in her body again.



> Uhh...no Sakura is much more durable than Ei that it's not even funny due to Byakugo



This is not durability. Not they way you are putting it. Ei's body is much, much harder than Sakura's and he is more resilent, therefore the flames affected him just a little. Not the same would happen here.



> Yet we've seen people do just that and use advanced Jutsu. Sasuke overcame the pain of the flames and used Kwarimi. B/Hachibi did the same. And so on.



Sasuke was hit in the wing when he fell to the floor. And again, since when Kawarimi is an advanced jutsu? 

Sasuke has shown to be more tolerant to pain than Sakura. Hachibi as well. So i doubt Sakura would do just as good as them.


----------



## trance (May 14, 2014)

Base Naruto and base Sasuke. She can't beat any stronger incarnation of the two.

Total lulwtf at the bonus.  
Either kill can kill her while taking a nap.


----------



## Triggenism (May 14, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Base Naruto and base Sasuke. She can't beat any stronger incarnation of the two.
> 
> Total lulwtf at the bonus.
> Either kill can kill her while taking a nap.



Yeah the bonus is just for shits and giggles. I went full sadist mode on that one. 

They either turn her into a bloodied pink smear on the ground with kyuusano or she becomes their sex slave. No ifs, ands or buts about it.


----------



## Turrin (May 14, 2014)

LostSelf said:


> Except that Amaterasu will engulf her completely if Sasuke wants. It engulfed Hachibi pretty fast.


Even against Hachibi it was generated at a single focal point and than simply spread. This is always the case, it's generated at the focal point of the persons LOS.



> Where?


Sorry, forgot to give the context. That is quote directly from Tsunade explaining Gensis of Rebirth let alone Byakugo.



> Ahm, why not?


Because he's never done it IC before. 



> Didn't Itachi fire two consecutive Amaterasus when he fought Naruto and Bee?


For two separate targets.



> She would have to dissintegrate her entire body considering that even if she manages to cut a part, Sasuke can control the fire witn Enton and put it in her body again.


So than she removes that part and regenerates, and it becomes who can hold what longer Byakugo or Amaterasu. 



> This is not durability. Not they way you are putting it. Ei's body is much, much harder than Sakura's and he is more resilent, therefore the flames affected him just a little. Not the same would happen here.


Amaterasu causes pain due to the burning. Ei's body is more durable than Sakura's, but Sakura is constantly regenerating the damage. We've seen Tsunade run around with 2 giant swords stuck through her and keep swinging because of this. We saw Sakura keep moving after having a black-element blade stabbed into her that erases everything it makes contact with. I have little doubt that Sakura w/ Byakugo can keep fighting despite Amaterasu



> Sasuke was hit in the wing when he fell to the floor. And again, since when Kawarimi is an advanced jutsu?


Since it was called an advanced Jutsu and I find it really disingenuous that your arguing Oral Rebirth isn't an advanced Jutsu.



> Sasuke has shown to be more tolerant to pain than Sakura. Hachibi as well. So i doubt Sakura would do just as good as them.


When has Sakura ever had an issue with Pain and Sasuke showed he was able to handle greater Pain. Considering I've never seen Sakura have an issue with Pain and she literally took a black elemental sword through her, I have no clue what this could be based on.


----------



## Rocky (May 14, 2014)

Turrin said:


> We saw Sakura keep moving after having a black-element blade stabbed into her that erases everything it makes contact with. I have little doubt that Sakura w/ Byakugo can keep fighting despite Amaterasu.



Throwing a punch while impaled by a small black rod is your reasoning for Sakura being able to fight effectively while on fire?  

Being burned alive by flames that incinerated a fire-breathing toad esophagus, with the fire consuming the oxygen around her and obscuring her vision? 

She can't fight in that condition just because she was impaled.  Being stabbed by a rod a few centimeters in diameter isn't at all similar to being lit on fire. Your comparison is terrible.


----------



## Cord (May 14, 2014)

She'd definitely beat Base Naruto and Base Sasuke and any version weaker than that. She could also beat Immortal Arc Naruto and has a good chance in beating Hebi Sasuke; but I'd still actually lean towards Hebi Sasuke with a 40-60 odds in favor of the latter. 



Triggenism said:


> but given how Sakura was AGAIN compared to Naruto & Sasuke in the latest chapter.



I'm honestly annoyed with how the author is still forcing this idea down his readers' throats without effectively portraying it and just keep screwing it up all the way through. Like Kishi, please just stop.


----------



## Veracity (May 14, 2014)

Sakura isn't even close to the level of taijustu skill as Tsuande, not had it been confirmed that she has a superior strike either. Hashirama merely said it might be worse then Tsuande( exactly how old was Tsuande when Hashirama died ? Exactly) and Shizune Completley brushed over the matter entirely.

@lostself

Byakago can regenerate limbs. If it can regenerate punctured lungs, severed spines, obliterated organs, and a shredded heart, then it can regenerate a limb. It's even stated in the technique...


----------



## Turrin (May 14, 2014)

Rocky said:


> Throwing a punch while impaled by a small black rod is your reasoning for Sakura being able to fight effectively while on fire?
> 
> Being burned alive by flames that incinerated a fire-breathing toad esophagus, with the fire consuming the oxygen around her and obscuring her vision?
> 
> She can't fight in that condition just because she was impaled.  Being stabbed by a rod a few centimeters in diameter isn't at all similar to being lit on fire. Your comparison is terrible.


Having your organs literally erased from existence is worse than being lit on fire.


----------



## FlamingRain (May 14, 2014)

_*Inner*_ Sakura ~ Six Paths Sage Technique Naruto ~ Rinnegan Sasuke. She is getting ready to solo all of Madara's shadow thingies, I tell you! 

_Normal_ Sakura _can_ beat future Hokage Naruto by poisoning his drink or something and then drowning him in his own ramen, but in a straight up fight the absolute best I would give her is an IC Danzō-fight Mangekyō Sasuke if they're at a moderate starting distance, because if he tries the same ribcage _Susano'o_ in response to Taijutsu thing that he kept doing in the Kage Summit he is going to get decimated.

_Ay_ nearly broke Sasuke's neck though ribcage _Susano'o_ using the same chop that bounced off of Madara's before Tsunade just up and treated even _that one_ like glass. Sasuke's going to be in pieces here and there and everywhere if Sakura hits that thing.

But since this starts at 75 meters...



Rocky said:


> Being burned alive by flames that incinerated a fire-breathing toad esophagus?



I'm pretty sure those flames just hit that conveniently placed glass window at the end of the hall and made it explode, considering how the flames progressed between Jiraiya peering down the hallway and sealing the flames up after walking over to them plus its Part 2 showings.

You still probably have a point though.


----------



## LostSelf (May 15, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Even against Hachibi it was generated at a single focal point and than simply spread. This is always the case, it's generated at the focal point of the persons LOS.



And it spread instantly on such a big target. So i fail to see how Sakura will act quickly before the fire covers her body like it did to the Hachibi.



> Sorry, forgot to give the context. That is quote directly from Tsunade explaining Gensis of Rebirth let alone Byakugo.



It has never been shown before, and if it does, it's not gonna be pulling an arm out a la piccolo without consequences. It will take a hell lot of time. Time she doesn't have here.



> Because he's never done it IC before.



It's not IC for Sasuke to fire two Amaterasu consecutely, but it's IC for Sakura to remove her skin?



> For two separate targets.



It doesn't matter. They showed they can use two Amaterasu straight.



> So than she removes that part and regenerates, and it becomes who can hold what longer Byakugo or Amaterasu.



It's because there are so much wrong things in this. First of all, you are assuming or saying that Sakura will be hit with Ama, and instantaneously she will remove X part of her body like nothing, regrow an arm piccolo style, like nothing and continue fighting, like nothing while Sasuke just looks amazed.

Sakura is not going to do that, A simple wound from Tsunade took more than 10 panels to regenerate. A simple stab wound. Now imagine regrowing an arm. By the time she does all this, Sasuke has cut her in half, crushed her with Susano'o/killed her with arrows or burned her again.

Sakura is not winning this game.



> Amaterasu causes pain due to the burning. Ei's body is more durable than Sakura's, but Sakura is constantly regenerating the damage. We've seen Tsunade run around with 2 giant swords stuck through her and keep swinging because of this. We saw Sakura keep moving after having a black-element blade stabbed into her that erases everything it makes contact with. I have little doubt that Sakura w/ Byakugo can keep fighting despite Amaterasu



Regenerate the damage doesn't erase the pain, just the damage. And you are comparing Tsunade, a Senju who could summon while bisected to a little girl with little to none durability and resilence feats. Not to say that Tsunade, when pulled the blades off her body, collapsed from the necessary amount of time to be killed by her enemy.



> Since it was called an advanced Jutsu and I find it really disingenuous that your arguing Oral Rebirth isn't an advanced Jutsu.



Just like Kage Bunshin, yet it's easly done. I am not arguing that Oral Rebirth isn't an advanced jutsu. I said Sasuke used it before the flames touched his body aside from his wing and clothes. Or if that weren't the case, he is more resilent than her either way, and doing oral Rebirth is easier than cutting your face and regenerate while your opponent beats the hell out of you.



> When has Sakura ever had an issue with Pain and Sasuke showed he was able to handle greater Pain. Considering I've never seen Sakura have an issue with Pain and she literally took a black elemental sword through her, I have no clue what this could be based on.



Sasuke got hit by C2, blowing away his wing and didn't express pain at all. Sakura felt the pain when Naruto removed the black thing in her stomach.


----------



## Rocky (May 15, 2014)

Turrin said:


> Having your organs literally erased from existence is worse than being lit on fire.



Which organ of Sakura's was erased by being stabbed by that small rod?



FlamingRain said:


> I'm pretty sure those flames just hit that conveniently placed glass window at the end of the hall and made it explode, considering how the flames progressed between Jiraiya peering down the hallway and sealing the flames up after walking over to them plus its Part 2 showings.
> 
> You still probably have a point though.



Even if that's the case. it still burned through Sasuke's CS2 wing, which tanked Itachi fireball.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (May 15, 2014)

She can defeat Base Naruto/Base Sasuke (before Rikudou powers).
I can't see her beating anything past that, though.

In base, they still have a chance to win, assuming FRS and Kirin manage to land.
...or Naruto summons Ni Dai Sennin?
...or Sasuke traps her in genjutsu and ends the fight promptly?


----------



## Turrin (May 15, 2014)

LostSelf said:


> And it spread instantly on such a big target. So i fail to see how Sakura will act quickly before the fire covers her body like it did to the Hachibi.


I think it spread around Hachibi so quickly because Hachibi was a Kwarimi at that point. We've never really seen it spread that quickly when it hits human targets. Look at Karin, Ei, Sasuke, Fodder-Samarui, & Nagato.

I mean if that wasn't do to being a Kwarimi than Amaterasu basically spreads at the speed of plot, in which case I don't think Kishi is having MS-Sasuke one-shot Current-Sakura, so I'd assume the spreading would be slow in her case, like in the above examples. 



> It has never been shown before, and if it does, it's not gonna be pulling an arm out a la piccolo without consequences. It will take a hell lot of time. Time she doesn't have here.


You just said it's never been shown before, so how do you know it's not pulling an arm out a la piccolo. It could be cell level for all we know.



> It's not IC for Sasuke to fire two Amaterasu consecutely, but it's IC for Sakura to remove her skin?


We don't know for sure what's IC for Sakura; she's never gone up against Amaterasu or a Jutsu like it. However we have seen characters, even ones who do not have regen, counter Amaterasu by removing the effected area; and the idea of cutting away the effected area seems like the mind-set of a medic to me. Do we know 100% of course not, but we also do not know if Sakura has another Jutsu she'd use to counter Amaterasu. There are a-lot of unknowns with a character whose only had  at best 1/2 chapter worth of fighting since she gained recent power ups. And to be perfectly honest I'm not sure Kishi would have Sakura uses this method to counter all types of Amaterasu hits, but I am confident Sakura would counter it, given the "level" of shinobi Kishi keeps portraying her as and the fact that Kishi hasn't allowed Amaterasu to on panel kill anyone; even if it's log-style-kwarimi I still see Kishi allowing to counter in some fashion.

Anyway, on the flip side of this we've seen Sasuke utilize Amaterasu in many different matches and he never utilized it the way your expecting him to 



> It doesn't matter. They showed they can use two Amaterasu straight.


I never doubted their ability to do that. I doubted their willingness and knowledge of it's necessity.



> It's because there are so much wrong things in this. First of all, you are assuming or saying that Sakura will be hit with Ama, and instantaneously she will remove X part of her body like nothing, regrow an arm piccolo style, like nothing and continue fighting, like nothing while Sasuke just looks amazed


Pretty much what keeps happening in the manga. I mean twice now we've seen Madara a shinobi well above Sasuke's level hit a Byakugo users with what he assumes would kill her, and than get taken off guard when the Byakugo user regenerates. 



> Sakura is not going to do that, A simple wound from Tsunade took more than 10 panels to regenerate. A simple stab wound. Now imagine regrowing an arm. By the time she does all this, Sasuke has cut her in half, crushed her with Susano'o/killed her with arrows or burned her again.


What instance are you referring to.



> Regenerate the damage doesn't erase the pain, just the damage.


erasing damage helps to alleviate the pain



> And you are comparing Tsunade, a Senju who could summon while bisected to a little girl with little to none durability and resilence feats.


Because the author specifically encourages that comparison.



> Not to say that Tsunade, when pulled the blades off her body, collapsed from the necessary amount of time to be killed by her enemy.


Because her Byakugo was running low at that point



> Just like Kage Bunshin, yet it's easly done. I am not arguing that Oral Rebirth isn't an advanced jutsu. I said Sasuke used it before the flames touched his body aside from his wing and clothes. Or if that weren't the case, he is more resilent than her either way, and doing oral Rebirth is easier than cutting your face and regenerate while your opponent beats the hell out of you.


His wing is part of his body, so he was feeling the pain of being burned and still used Oral-Rebirth. That is even assuming all that he instantly used rebirth before it spread.

And honestly I still don't know how your measuring Sakura's pain threshold.



> Sasuke got hit by C2, blowing away his wing and didn't express pain at all.


To me it looks clearly like he's feeling pain here:
[1]

And we never even saw how he handled himself at the point of impact, just the after-math.



> Sakura felt the pain when Naruto removed the black thing in her stomach.


I don't think people realize how high level that was. It was black elemental that erases everything it comes into contact with. When Naruto pulled the rod out he was essentially grinding away at more of flesh and organs. I mean if you want to do a comparison of pain. This is Sasuke when he was hit by a regular sword:
[1]
[1]


----------



## maupp (May 17, 2014)

Vote Naruto and Sasuke will give her trouble and the only reason they won't win is because they don't have any tech to permanently put her down. Though one can argue that a kunai in the heart or chopping her head might do. 

Vote Naruto and Sasuke are both a lot faster than her and can just run circle around her. Though I'm giving this one to Sakura because of reasons stated above. But beside that Sakura isn't beating any other version of Naruto or Sasuke. 

Since when being a heavy smasher makes them jump several tiers. Some people are even arguying about Sakura beating SM Naruto and MS Sasuke. I suggest those folks should slap themselves and wake up. Nothing much has changed in regard to Sakura beside more smashing power and Byakoto. 

Both Naruto and Sasuke are much more skilled than her, faster and have deadly tech. Naruto won't be having much problem landing a FRS on Sakura. What's wrong with people all of a sudden thinking Sakura speed, reflexes, taijutsu and overall fighting skills have jumped to the point where someone like Naruto or Sasuke would struggle to land a blow on her . 

FRS ends Sakura. No regen for her. Sasuke blitz her and cut her head off. End of story. These are the guys who took on freaking Itachi and freaking Pain. They may have been helped by some factors in their respective fights but they still took on those monsters(Naruto fought Deva in base while tired and kept up with him in taijutsu). So how on earth can Sakura even dream of beating them . 

-snip-


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 17, 2014)

_Please try to debate civilly in this thread. That means no throwing backhanded jibes at each other, and no accusations of 'wanking'. Cheers._


----------



## Ersa (May 17, 2014)

I basically see current Sakura as Kage level, on the lower end. She's still inferior to Tsunade in my opinion because she lacks experience and CQC proficiency. She has been suggested to be a genjutsu type yet we've seen little to judge in that retrospect and then we have the hype of her being on par with EMS Sasuke and KCM Naruto which sadly has not been displayed. 

The strongest Naruto she can take is Wind Arc Naruto. Clones can be dealt with easily with ground pound, Katsuyu and having comparable speed should keep her safe from melee FRS and she can regenerate from pretty much anything else. SM Naruto stomps however.

Strongest Sasuke is probably Kirin Sasuke, I personally think Hebi Sasuke can take down Tsunade so Tsunade-Lite gets dispatched even easier. Not to mention Hebi Sasuke's arsenal just straight-up counters her.


----------



## maupp (May 17, 2014)

^Wait since when did Sakura display comparable speed to Naruto. And since when Sakura can just regenerate from a FRS when the justu destroy the chakra network. Tsunade made it pretty clear that there is not re generating form FRS and that's that. No need to try and twist the truth to suit one's argument. 

So here we have Base Naruto or Sauke who are both better at speed, taijutsu, fighting experience, better fighter overall yet will lose to Sakura because she can smash harder than she used to . 

And what's up with this smashing the ground argument guys, it's down right funny . I mean come on. Naruto needs 3 or 4 clones to get the job done. He needs those clones mostly for FRS. He doesn't need to fight Sakura with clones, it's not needed beside to make FRS. 

If Naruto was able to trick an experienced(90 years + fighting experience) in Kakuzu and landed FRS then he sure as hell landing one on Sakura who is a lot slower than Kakuzu. 

And let's get this straight again: FRS ends this match. Sakura can't heal nor regenerate form it. Tsunade explained how it works and there is not healing or regen from a FRS. It destroy the chakra network. So let's not try and twist what the manga has said and established in order to come up with desperate arguments to suit one's point.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (May 17, 2014)

maupp said:


> ^Wait since when did Sakura display comparable speed to Naruto. And since when Sakura can just regenerate from a FRS when the justu destroy the chakra network. Tsunade made it pretty clear that there is not re generating form FRS and that's that. No need to try and twist the truth to suit one's argument.
> 
> So here we have Base Naruto or Sauke who are both better at speed, taijutsu, fighting experience, better fighter overall yet will lose to Sakura because she can smash harder than she used to .
> 
> ...



Fuuton Rasenshuriken is so lethal because it attacks at the cellular level. Fortunately, Sakura's Byakugou takes effect by vigorously speeding up cell division. So while FRS destroys cells, Byakugou replaces them. Tsunade describes FRS taking effect like a poison, so regeneration counters it.

Also, Tsunade/Sakura will have quite naturally have regenerated destroyed chakra tubes in the past. They are located all over the body, so being impaled by Susano'o swords, Orochimaru's Kusanagi, Madara's black rod etc. will have destroyed tubes in the process, but they seemingly just grew new ones.

The problem of course is that if FRS destroys _all_ of her chakra tubes, then she won't be able to use chakra to regenerate her chakra tubes, because the chakra will be unable to travel around her chakra network. 

So no, I don't think she could regenerate from a direct hit from FRS, but if she was only hit by part of the blast she could regenerate, imo.​​


----------

